# suche einen geeigneten server!



## fusseL (14. Juli 2002)

Ich weiss nicht ob es dafür schon ein Thread gab aber ich frage trotzdem:

Ich suche einen webspace server...ich bin momentan bei tripod angemeldet aber das is totaler schwachsinn..alleine schon die übergrosse werbung..kann mir einer helfen wo ich einen besseren bekomme...weil bezahlen möchte ich dafür nichts weil ich sowas nicht professionell machen will...nur halt ohne werbung!


----------



## Quentin (14. Juli 2002)

die frage wurde schon - ich wage es kaum eine zahl zu nennen - "öfters" gestellt...


----------



## fusseL (14. Juli 2002)

ja sicher das weiss ich auch...naja dann wühle ich mich mal durchs internet und such mal ne stunde..oder auch 2...


----------



## Christian Fein (14. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von fusseL _
> *ja sicher das weiss ich auch...naja dann wühle ich mich mal durchs internet und such mal ne stunde..oder auch 2... *



Der  Button ist ein Tutorials.de Forums Such button.
Das heisst wenn du  klickst dann sucht der im Forum.
Das wiederrum heisst das mann den  Button auch Forums durchsuche Button nennen koennte und das heisst wenn du auf den [Tutorials.de Forum Durchsuch Button]  klickst bekommst du Ergebnisse aus dem Forum geliefert.
Das bedeutet dieser  Button heisst:
[Der Tutorials.de Forum Durchsuch Button Mit Garantierter Tutorials.de Forum Suchtreffer Liste]!

In der Zeit die du gebraucht hast um meine sinnlose Antwort betreffend dem  Button (das war kurzform) zu lesen hätte dir die Suche mit dem [Button] genau 368 Threads gebracht in denen das Schlüsselwort Webspace drinne steht.
Und unter den 1. ten Treffern die gleich aufgelistet werden ist ein Thread der da Lautet
*Suche guten Webspace*
mit 21 Antworten.

So schön schnell währe die Recherche gegangen wenn mann eben den |Tutorials.de Forum Durchsuch Button Welcher gleich Hundert passende Threads Presentiert Button]   gedrückt hättest 

Gute nacht und gute suche 

gruss christian


----------



## fusseL (14. Juli 2002)




----------



## dPo2000 (17. Juli 2002)

[OFF-TOPIC]



> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *
> 
> Der suchen Button ist ein Tutorials.de Forums Such button.
> ...



hi,

schön das ihr leute immer wieder darauf hinweist - und in den meisten fällen genügt der  Button wohl auch... aber:

a) wenn ich etwas  kriege ich einen "500"er fehler... was wohl heißt das das script zu lange ausgeführt wurde.

b) der suchalgorithmus ist meiner meinung nach einfach nur  ...
zu speziellen themen kriegt man hunderte threads die nicht ein bisschen mit der speziellen suchanfrage gemein hatten - oder gar keine. vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu dumm ;P


[/OFF-TOPIC]


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Juli 2002)

Hallo dPo2000,



> _Original geschrieben von dPo2000 _
> *
> a) wenn ich etwas  kriege ich einen "500"er fehler... was wohl heißt das das script zu lange ausgeführt wurde.
> *


Wenn der tuts.de-Server überlastet ist, kann sowas durchaus mal vorkommen - wird ja aber wohl kaum an der Tagesordnung stehen. 



> *
> b) der suchalgorithmus ist meiner meinung nach einfach nur  ...
> zu speziellen themen kriegt man hunderte threads die nicht ein bisschen mit der speziellen suchanfrage gemein hatten - oder gar keine. vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu dumm ;P
> *


Deine Feststellung ist zwar richtig ... jedoch - hast du dich jemals mit SQL beschäftigt? Dann wüsstest du, wie eine SQL-Abfrage ausgebaut ist und dass man die nur durch mehrere AND-Verknüpfungen präsizieren kann ....


----------



## dPo2000 (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Deine Feststellung ist zwar richtig ... jedoch - hast du dich jemals mit SQL beschäftigt? Dann wüsstest du, wie eine SQL-Abfrage ausgebaut ist und dass man die nur durch mehrere AND-Verknüpfungen präsizieren kann .... *



das interessiert aber den n00b nicht der hier was sucht ;P


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dPo2000 _
> *
> das interessiert aber den n00b nicht der hier was sucht ;P *


... der dann lieber immer einen neuen Thread erstellt, obwohl bereits schon 500 themenindentische existieren ... jaja, das kennen wir ja.  

Obwohl auf der Suchseite extra steht:


> Einfache Suche: Begriffe mit Leerzeichen trennen.
> Erweiterte Suche: Begriffe mit AND, OR und NOT eingeben um die Suche zu beeinflussen. Benutze '*' für wild cards (*change* trifft Exchange etc.)


Aber lesen können - laut Pisa-Studie - ja eh nur noch die Wenigsten.


----------



## dPo2000 (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *
> ... der dann lieber immer einen neuen Thread erstellt, obwohl bereits schon 500 themenindentische existieren ... jaja, das kennen wir ja.
> 
> ...



ok - ich denke das thema ist nun abgeschlossen. ich wollte nur auf das allgemeine problem der umständlichen suche aufmerksam machen...

und du hast mich erfolgreichdavon überzeugt das es nicht anders geht ;D




mfg
dPo


----------



## knulp (28. Juli 2002)

Ihr seid euch hier die ganze Zeit über SQL und was es da sonst noch gibt am unterhalten, aber die Frage beantwortet ihr nicht. Ist ganz einfach:
http://www.webhostlist.de
und da irgenwo auf kostenlose Provider klicken.


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Juli 2002)

Die Frage wurde nicht beantwortet weil wir Sie schon 199 mal beantwortet haben.

Dafür gibt es die suche.


----------

